# Korean Knife/Blade arts...



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2004)

How many of you study a Korean martial art which incorporates edged weapon training?  What kinds?  Is it a required or optional part of your curriculum?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi all. I am compiling together a list of places to get knife/blade training. I am looking for website links.

Any Korean arts out there that work specifically with the knife, or that dedicate a significant portion to the knife?

Some divisions of Tang So DO come to mind, but I would need website links to legitimate schools for them.

Help is appreciated...

Paul Janulis
__________________


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2004)

Back on topic, I know Hwa Rang Do (c) and it's offshoots such as the Farang system and others train often with edged weapons and it is part of the regular curriculum, i.e. required techniques.  

 How about Tang Soo, Tae Soo, Hap Ki and the other Korean Do's?


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 13, 2004)

This is very strange thread.  Well, in our TKD school, the bo, nunchaku, and the sai are taught. I get the distinct feeling that the teaching isn't up to expert level.  Why? My son learned nunchuks, the basic technique from the master, and became really good at them.  I bought him tapes and books and he competed alot. Also my son taught him, the master a few techniques. So, now the son of the master, teaches all three for extra money and I only saw him compete in a tournament once with nunchuks. Heavy sigh. 

I know these weapons aren't Korean but what weapons are? TW


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry, TW, I didn't realize it was that strange.  

 So, according to your post, then, would I be correct in assuming that knife training is not a part of your curriculum, then?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 14, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Sorry, TW, I didn't realize it was that strange.



I think she was making fun of the many posts of us fumbling to merge the threads...lol..."are YOU makin' fun of MEEEEE!  :waah:"


----------



## Miles (Dec 14, 2004)

Paul,


There is a knife form in Tang Soo Do.  The TSD master/owner of the dojang where I teach (TKD) teaches the form.  See the website info in my profile.

Miles


----------



## mtabone (Dec 14, 2004)

In the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan we teach single knife, double knife, Chinese broad sword, Tai Chi sword, and we are constantly influenced by Kali (Dekiti Tirsia Siradas).
www.tsdmgk.com www.kwanjangnim.com 
Hope this helps.

M.Tabone


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 14, 2004)

No, no knife taught.  Sorry, Ms. Georgia and Mr. Paul, couldn't help it after reading that discourse.   TW


----------



## Sipsoo Dragon (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi,

In our school I teach the following weapons;

8th Gup - Ssang Jeol Bong Il Bu (Nunchuck form 1)
6th Gup - Jang Bong Il Bu (Staff form 1)
4th Gup - Ssang Jeol Bong E Bu (Nunchuck form 2)
2th Gup - Jang Bong E Bu (Staff form 2)
Cho Dan Bo - Jang Bong Sam Bu (Staff form 3)
Cho Dan - Dang Gum Hyung Il Bu (Knife form 1)
E Dan - Dang Gum Hyung 2 Bu (Knife form 2)

I am now looking at incorporating two sword hyungs for 3rd Dan.

You can see the videos of these hyungs at http://www.shinson-tsd.com

Pil Seung

Sah Bum Nim Ken Nessworthy
Shinson Tang Soo Do Association


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2006)

Sipsoo Dragon said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> In our school I teach the following weapons;
> 
> ...



Only one of the two knife forms had a link under services. 

And that link would not open a video? Is there a special viewer one has to use? It does not ask for one to choose. 

Thanks


----------



## xayvong (Jul 5, 2006)

my gym practices haidong gumdo as an optional art. haidong gumdo is a korean sword art using the katana.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello everyone,

It's interesting to note by the original question and the myriad of offshoot responses that demonstrate the lack of Korean weapon training in most Korean arts available still today. This reminds me of the days when I had access to only to Korean arts that really did not have extensive weapon programs/elements. Striking arts such as TKD that did offer weapons were (and still do) incorporated from various Kobudo or Chinese arts. Very interesting indeed. 

The main weapon skills taught were knife defense, some stick training (staff and/or middle sticks), and sword (such as a form of Kum Do). To find arts that had "extensive/authentic Korean weapon skills" were a very rare event. Nowadays, arts such as Kuk Sool Won, Hwa Rang Do and some Hap Ki Do systems present much more insights into Korean weapons. To be on topic: Korean bladed arts (Sword and knife). Even still the sophisticated training elements and practical applications are still not always available, unless one gets involved with more specialized arts such as Kum Do, Hae Dong Kum Do, etc.

To get more to the original question (which Korean arts incorporate Korean bladed skills), I can submit the following more recognized systems:

- Kuk Sool Won
- Hwa Rang Do
- Hap Ki Do (some systems)
- Do Hap Sool
- Sip Pal Gi
- Sun Moo Do
- Hae Dong Kum Do
- Kung Jun Mu Sul
- Modern Farang Mu Sul

and a few others that escape me right now. I know clips of KSW, HRD and HKD are somewhat easy to find on the internet. Here is a clip of Sip Pal Gi that shows a great demo with a variety of weapon skills including various bladed weapons:

http://www.artistamarcial.com/videoe_sipalki.htm

Hope this helps.
With brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## spinkick (Jul 6, 2006)

We do quite a bit of edged weapon training at my Hapkido school, however I'm quite partial to the long stick and the Nunchaku


----------



## mcmillintkd (Jul 11, 2006)

We study different weapons but not as part of TKD but rather as a seperate class.  It is kubodo and is very Japanese even down to the language used in the class.  We seem to be the only TKD school in the area that has any weapons classes but we also seem to be the only traditional school (meaning we don't follow the wtf systems).


----------

